# LOST and FOUND in Lake Erie



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

First off we have a cottage on the beach in Conneaut which affords me plenty of time to walk the beach. Over the years I have found lots of interesting and cool stuff. Anything from lures(100's), quality driftwood, sides of old wooden boats, hypodermic needles, tampon applicators(lots), beach glass, toys, balls, rafts, Offshore inline planer,etc.

Within the last couple of weeks I have found a couple of high dollar items. 










I can see how somebody could lose this G-Loomis fast action Walleye series rod, but the Bottomline Sidefinder GPS combo unit has me a bit baffled. How does somebody lose something like this? Rough waves, loose bracket, hit the breakwall, or possibly sink?









By the way all the buttons still work.










I wonder if I could send this back to Loomis on the Expiditer program?









Please post if you want to make a claim to the above items. I would really like to hear the story of how they ended up on the beach.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Some of these stories are probably alcohol related.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Awhile back, a buddy and I were joking about how many g-loomis rods are in Erie. 5 minutes later he reeled in a brand new fenwick rod, plastic still on the cork, and an abu garcia C3.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

maybe the guy with the screen was having one of those days of fishing when the screen is loaded and you just can't get a taker. He then became frusterated and ripped the screen off and threw it overboard??? I know I have felt like that once or twice.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

I too find myself walking an Erie beach a lot looking for treasures. You find any arrowheads out your way? I've found a few that were all water-worn. very cool


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

ErieRider said:


> maybe the guy with the screen was having one of those days of fishing when the screen is loaded and you just can't get a taker. He then became frusterated and ripped the screen off and threw it overboard??? I know I have felt like that once or twice.


My guess is that it was acting up and he couldn't take it anymore and tossed it.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

sploosh56 said:


> Awhile back, a buddy and I were joking about how many g-loomis rods are in Erie. 5 minutes later he reeled in a brand new fenwick rod, plastic still on the cork, and an abu garcia C3.


i know for fact theres 5 loomis glx in there


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

firstflight111 said:


> i know for fact theres 5 loomis glx in there



Dude how do you lose so many rods? And nice ones at that.


----------



## BASS ACKWARDS (Mar 21, 2010)

I caught a okuma/cabelas line counter combo yesterday off kelleys by the airport perch fishing thought i had a rock when i reeled it in, its been there awhile zebras where attached to the reel, also caught a cheap open face this spring on a walleye charter south of green island


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

There is a gimble mount triple rod holder at the 32/20. Good luck...


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Their is a heater buddy propane heater in 18 fow in breast bay. Went down the hole ice fishing a few years back.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

last week while walking the beach at firefly i found something that use to be near and dear to me....the top from a pull-tab Stohs can!
i've always wanted to find one of the round pieces of beach glass.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I would definitely send that rod back LOL!


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

My brother in law caught a very old rod and reel this spring out of turtle creek. that was all he caught that day. Everyone else got walleye!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

harle96 said:


> There is a gimble mount triple rod holder at the 32/20. Good luck...


I'd like more details on how you lost THAT! lol


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

nooffseason said:


> Dude how do you lose so many rods? And nice ones at that.


by not straping them down in 2s and 3s... trying to run balls out ...to make 1 more drift... hit big wave .... over the side they went ...oh well thats why you get a rider on your insurance for your rods. got them all replaced 3 days later ... thank state farm


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

lskater said:


> My guess is that it was acting up and he couldn't take it anymore and tossed it.


My thoughts exactly.

There's a dip net and a seiko watch north of B & C Can compiments of my dad.


----------



## drifter43 (Aug 19, 2004)

Probably 10 years ago I was trolling dipsies out of Geneva. I was just outside the pack of trollers when I hooked a Bomber Long A. Pulled the line up and it had Fenwick rod and a Diawa reel attached to it. Not a speck of rust on it. Probably lost that day. The rod isn't strong enough for a dipsy but I have been using the reel on a dopsy rod ever since.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

jeffmo said:


> last week while walking the beach at firefly i found something that use to be near and dear to me....the top from a pull-tab Stohs can!
> i've always wanted to find one of the round pieces of beach glass.


I've hooked something near and dear to me before too. A bikini top. Got it trolling around. it wasn't on top of the water must have been just under. I stopped to try and find the owner


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

There's an 8' Penn trolling rod with a Daiwa LC spooled with braid about 1 mile NW of Lorain harbor. Early Dec cold weather and my hands didn't work so good.

I really liked that rod.....still have it's twin.


----------



## BlackH2odog (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a dual reel Big Jon planner board mast that broke off just West of Sugar Island. It broke off at the base bad factory weld weakened the aluminum post. I was not using it that day, it fell in very slow motion, and I had no ties to anything on the rails.


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

I lost something I will never be able to replace on Lake Ontario. My virginity. It was dead calm but the boat was rocking. Amazing the things a fisherman will do for free dockage. Looking back it would have been cheaper if I had bought the slip for the week after all.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Reel Thrill said:


> I lost something I will never be able to replace on Lake Ontario. My virginity. It was dead calm but the boat was rocking. Amazing the things a fisherman will do for free dockage. Looking back it would have been cheaper if I had bought the slip for the week after all.


Please tell me you are a female


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry to burst your bubble, she worked in the marina and there were no open spots. A mans gotta do what a mans gotta do, My Dad always wondered why the cabin had that "fishy" smell....


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

LOL!  your right there


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

People must lose more down here. I've caught 6 rods and reels over the years. Had 5 go overboard (only 1 mine) but recovered 2 of them! Pulled up a big net anchor that got caught on our anchor rope (unattached to anything) My Uncle used to say people would bring up slot machines that were dumped into the lake but nothing like that has happened so far. Oh and 1 of those poles had the biggest channel cat I've ever seen on it. he took one look at us and dove and snapped the line. I pulled the other end and there was a 4 ft. spincast outfit on it. Did catch a $150 shimano spinning outfit back in the 80s.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I sure have found my share of fishing lures.......



Back in 1985 while fishing for salmon out of Olcott New York we heard a guy on the radio state that he had a rigger go off and was hooked up. After 20 minutes he called back that he had hooked a rod and reel combo with a 20 lb king on the other end of it. What are the odds of that? 


We thought there would be some fishing tackle inside but all we found was a motorcycle.














Shark attack victim.


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

My brother was out with 4 of his buddies one day. The owner of the bass boat had just gotten a brand new trolling motor for his B-Day. First time using it somebody forgot to pull up the trolling motor before a run..... They go about 100 yds before they watch it fall off. He turns the boat around just in time to watch it slowly sink to the bottom. Best part was him trying to explain to his dad where his brand new birthday present was. ouch


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

hey tigger. what's is that in the water? box car of some sort's? and where was that, erie? nice find tho


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Trapperjon, That were just a photo's I pulled off the internet. I bet those those guys were suprised to find that in there. It looks like a shipping container.


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

last year out of conneaut,dipsey rod went off,reeled up and spoon was hooked on wire line with a bomber long A and a nice fat walleye on that..We had to hand line the wire in,at least 200 hundred feet I would guess.The wire had about 10feet of mono backing where the line had broke for someone.This year at Conneaut caught a walleye with a double willow harness in its mouth and about 5 feet of mono.


----------



## Fishin Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

hulapopper87 said:


> My brother was out with 4 of his buddies one day. The owner of the bass boat had just gotten a brand new trolling motor for his B-Day. First time using it somebody forgot to pull up the trolling motor before a run..... They go about 100 yds before they watch it fall off. He turns the boat around just in time to watch it slowly sink to the bottom. Best part was him trying to explain to his dad where his brand new birthday present was. ouch



That sounds like a horrible birthday. My birthday was last week the 13th and my boyfriend took me out on his boat perch fishing and we caught 120 perch. All four of us limited out. I bet he wishes he could trade days with me


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I would have been trying to tap those what looks like kegs of beer that came out of that shipping container hell with the motorcycle dem are dangerous.


----------

